# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Brookside Memories...

## Chris_2k11

*As this section doesn't really get used that much I thought i'd post some Brookside pictures that I found on a website of some of the old characters, storylines, etc. There's quite a few so expect all the good memories of the show to come flooding back!*  :Crying:   :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Angeltigger

> *As this section doesn't really get used that much I thought i'd post some Brookside pictures that I found on a website of some of the old characters, storylines, etc. There's quite a few so expect all the good memories of the show to come flooding back!*


 i remember that little boy jsut not his name

----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11

And as for the final picture... 


  :Crying:   :Sad:   :Crying:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I remember that little boy just not his name


His name was Anthony Murray, tigs   :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

> 


these two have been in 'The bill' or just thew women...

i remember most of these people- it just bring it all back

----------


## Chris_2k11

> these two have been in 'The bill' or just thew women...
> 
> i remember most of these people- it just bring it all back


Yeah you're right tigs. She played a policewoman in The Bill. And I remember him appearing in it a while back for a few episodes.

----------


## Bryan

[QUOTE=Birks_2k4][IMG]http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/Birks_2k4/barry_sue.jpgQUOTE]

omg that storylines dragged and was the downfall of brookside!

that arch was hilarious! anyone else think Jimmy looks like Barrymoore?

the bankok episodes! brookie at its best!

barry and sue on the scaffoholoding! classic! im obssesed with this storyline!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> 


*My favourite storyline*  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> *My favourite storyline*


was fantastic but not the best...i prefer the ones from the mid ninties!

----------


## dddMac1

i would love to see Classic Brookside episodes again cause since the soap ended in 2003 no channels have showed any

----------


## Chris_2k11



----------


## Chris_2k11

> 


My god the pure brilliance. What happened to this show?!  :Mad:

----------


## Skits

i'd forgotten half the characters. still can't put names to them all.

----------


## Bryan

> My god the pure brilliance. What happened to this show?!


channe; 4 thought they could throw it around to suit big brotehr, and once you keep moving then the fans grow tired of it...reducing...reducing...reducing...saturday slots and tuesday nights!? who would watch it then!?

----------


## chudge

i miss brokside very much so i really enjoyed see these pics

----------


## Chloe O'brien

i watch brookie from the begining and my fav moments were Mandy and beth's trial, the miner's strike, sheila being raped and damon being murdered

----------


## Chris_2k11

> 


This family completely spoilt the show. It was already on a downer and this bunch really didn't help at all!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## dddMac1

i remember that family

----------


## stacyefc

> i remember that family


which family?

does anyone remember the storyline when lindseys ex gary put drugs in kylies teddy and mike and lindsey got arrested in thailand

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> which family?
> 
> does anyone remember the storyline when lindseys ex gary put drugs in kylies teddy and mike and lindsey got arrested in thailand


yeah i remember that storyline it was garys way to stop lindsay taking kylie away from him and mike dixon ended up in prison for it while lindsay and kylie got home

----------

